

White House’s unclassified computer network hacked - important
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2014/oct/29/white-house-computer-network-hacked

======
ColinWright
Other submissions. Many votes, no comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8526843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8526843)

    
    
        White House computer network hacked
        (mashable.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8526769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8526769)

    
    
        White House computer network breached
        (bbc.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8525191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8525191)

    
    
        White House Computers Hacked
        (washingtonpost.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8524606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8524606)

    
    
        Suspicious cyber activity at White House
            detected, addressed
        (reuters.com)

